# Moving Diary



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has done this here but what about section for moving diaries.Bit like a blog on what involved in moving and list everything that you had to do,like inform electric company and pensions etc.It could then be useful for others making the move.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

cypriotsid said:


> Not sure if anyone has done this here but what about section for moving diaries.Bit like a blog on what involved in moving and list everything that you had to do,like inform electric company and pensions etc.It could then be useful for others making the move.


What an excellent idea..... I will contribute...

Electric and Gas
Water
Telephone
Community Tax
DVLA (if bringing car over) and get and tax disc refund
Sky Subscription if cancelling
Insurance for house etc (if selling) keep it going if renting 
Car Insurance 
Re direct post 
Sort out any direct debits

Thats my starter

Linda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't forget to de-register for tax in the UK.
Cyprus and the Uk have a reciprocal agreement so you can pay tax here which is less than the Uk.

I will make this thread a sticky.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Don't forget to de-register for tax in the UK.
> Cyprus and the Uk have a reciprocal agreement so you can pay tax here which is less than the Uk.
> 
> I will make this thread a sticky.


without having a blonde moment whats a STICKY


Linda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> without having a blonde moment whats a STICKY
> 
> 
> Linda




It means it wont go down the list of threads. It stay near the top of the page.


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Also lots of photo copies birth certificate etc.If you have children schooling needs to be sorted.
I am sure there is a member that will be in process of moving that will start a diary of everything they have had to do.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

cypriotsid said:


> Also lots of photo copies birth certificate etc.If you have children schooling needs to be sorted.
> I am sure there is a member that will be in process of moving that will start a diary of everything they have had to do.


Something else i have thought of esp if bringing car over...... Copy of no claims.. and the copy of letter you are sent with new driving license they asked me for that and had to get someone to rummage through my file back home!!


----------



## 4 u Twilght Support (Mar 7, 2009)

What a great idea ...


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

what do you do about student loans??? I have no idea how i pay mine off when i get to cyprus or can i just ignore it lol???


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Charley said:


> what do you do about student loans??? I have no idea how i pay mine off when i get to cyprus or can i just ignore it lol???


Believe me... they won't let you ignore it! Write to or telephone the people lending the money, let them know your new address and ask them the question. You may have to pay it all off immediately if you are leaving the country, it depends on your terms & conditions. On the other hand they might reduce your payments if your income will be reduced


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cypriotsid said:


> Also lots of photo copies birth certificate etc.If you have children schooling needs to be sorted.


If you can get certified copies of birth and marriage certificates then it would be best as you sometimes need them certified.

And bring lots of passport style photos, preferably all identical and acceptable for passport renewal. Different authorities seem to ask for different things but passport-compliant are always acceptable. We ended up getting new photos for my husband because his weren't right .


----------



## bublelina1 (Mar 5, 2009)

what a good idea!!you seem to be well organised!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

this thread is a great idea! I have 4 weeks left before we move and I'm sure there's something we're going to forget to do or cancel.


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

teandto said:


> this thread is a great idea! I have 4 weeks left before we move and I'm sure there's something we're going to forget to do or cancel.


you should list every thing you do as it helps other members on the move.You can also even post your feelings about the move and what you encounter.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

cypriotsid said:


> you should list every thing you do as it helps other members on the move.You can also even post your feelings about the move and what you encounter.


Ok, here goes then, hopefully this may be helpful to someone else! 

With 4 weeks to go, this is what I've done already -

*Water* - final bill requested based on estimate of what we'll use before we go
*electric *- can't get final bill until meter readings on the last day but can then pay the final bill over the phone by card and close account, 
*council tax -* - advised of date moving out of property closed account
*tv licence* - can't be done until 2 weeks before you go
*Contents insurance* - changed policy to a rented property policy and replaced existing policy
*life insurance* - (relating to mortgage) called for advice on whether i would still be covered for life or critical illness cover if I live abroad (basically yes but the critical illness is not 100% guarantedd to pay out, only on a case by case basis)
*Tesco club card* - changed address to my mums
*mobile phone* -changed account to pay as you go cancelled monthly contract
*inland revenue* - printed off P85 forms and trying to make sense of them!
*contact lenses * - had a check up and ordered 9 months worth so I won't run out anytime soon
*mortgage *- asked for statements to be sent to mums address

erm...i think thats about it. Apart from putting everything we own on ebay which is stressful in itself! we have aslo packed up all books, dvd, photo album to go in my mums loft, and have sorted clothes inot piles of taking, maybe taking and not taking. 

apart from my house looking like a jumble sale, I think we're doing OK! if anyone has any other advise or anything I've forgotten please let me know!
thanks
Terri


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

teandto said:


> Ok, here goes then, hopefully this may be helpful to someone else!
> 
> With 4 weeks to go, this is what I've done already -
> 
> ...



Have you got removals for shipping sorted and who are you using if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

cypriotsid said:


> Have you got removals for shipping sorted and who are you using if you don't mind me asking.



I'm renting my flat out fully furnished so don't need to worry about the big stuff. 

I'm taking the computer and some kitchenware, towels and bedding with us and thats going on the plane with us as freight. its £2.50 a kilo. 

I worked in cyprus 3 summers in a row in my youth and i remember what I had to buy at the start of each season and how expensive things like beach/bath towells, shower curtains, kitchen stuff was so I'm taking as much of that kind of thing as possible. 

The plan is to come back for a week in November/December and take back with us winter clothes and heaters.


----------



## Noddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Just sold our house in the UK (Finally).We are hoping to move to Cy about May.Two cars,furniture,and dog.As I don't have a clue where we might end up in Cy we have decided to rent initially.
Keep all the posts coming excellent idea.I have been busy copying several usefull tips from this thread.Thanks to everyone


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Diaries are good as you get so much knowledge.We have not don ethe move yet but soon.I too will do a moving diary and also post about my feelings even frustrations.As the diaries take off why not start your own then very easy to go to.Maybe a new section where it could be headed movin diaries.
Hope everyone is noting all ares that need covering prior to their move.I enjoy reading them so keep posting.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

cypriotsid said:


> Have you got removals for shipping sorted and who are you using if you don't mind me asking.



Didn't realise you hadn't actually gone yet! 

We are flying with monarch and i asked if we could take excess baggage and you can't pre-book it, just pay £6 per kilo at the airport so they gave me the number for TFA logistics, and you have to pre-book it at least 3 days before travel and give them the aprox weight and dimensions of your boxes. they charge £2.50 per kilo with a min £120. 

you have to take the boxes to the airport 5 hours before the flight and pay for it and then collect it the day after arrival at the other end. 

If you're not taking a huge amount, this option might work out cheaper and easier that having to look at shipping companies. it also worked out easier for us as we can still use our belongings up until we go and don't have to do without them for weeks while they're packed up/being sent.


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

<snip> One suggestion you'll find very useful is to scan every important document - or photo of sentimental value - and Email either to yourself or your partner. That way wherever you are if someone wants a copy of your passport/birth certificate/vehicle V5 or whatever you can open your Emails and print a copy. Even scan your credit cards and if you lose your wallet it's much easier to report if you have all the details. And should you lose all your documents it's invaluable to have a copy of everything. I was mugged once in Barcelona and that's what gave me the idea - would have been a lot simpler!
Cheers
Jo Valentine


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

With 2 weeks left to go, I've done a few more bits I thought I'd list, which are mainly minor things but could make life easier during the big move. -

*Take a mortgage holiday* - If you are renting your house out and can do so, take a payment holiday so you skip the month payment when you are moving. 
*TV licence* - I've now cancelled this and was amazed to hear I am getting £60 back as you pay about 5 months in advance apparently!
*Credit and Debit cards* - Make sure none of your cards are going to expire in the next few months. I have got new debit cards and credit cards with an expiry date far in the future. 
*Contraception* (ONE FOR THE LADIES) - if you have the pill, make sure you have enough to see you through until you can make new arrangements. You can get the pill in Cyprus, but last time I got it there, I had to see the doctor for a prescription and then go to the chemist to collect. - The same would go for any other medication you are on I guess. 

As for what is going through our heads right now with so little time left - (I think this is what Cypriotsid was after) - 

AARRRGGHHHHHHHHH! 

I think that about covers it.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Jo Valentine said:


> <snip> One suggestion you'll find very useful is to scan every important document - or photo of sentimental value - and Email either to yourself or your partner. That way wherever you are if someone wants a copy of your passport/birth certificate/vehicle V5 or whatever you can open your Emails and print a copy. Even scan your credit cards and if you lose your wallet it's much easier to report if you have all the details. And should you lose all your documents it's invaluable to have a copy of everything. I was mugged once in Barcelona and that's what gave me the idea - would have been a lot simpler!
> Cheers
> Jo Valentine


Its better to bring certified copies of your birth certificates and marriage certificates as many places will not accept photocopies or prints of scans. If you are intending to stay permanently make sure you have a full birth certificate as you will not be able to register to vote without a document showing the name of one parent.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

teandto said:


> *Contraception* (ONE FOR THE LADIES) - if you have the pill, make sure you have enough to see you through until you can make new arrangements. You can get the pill in Cyprus, but last time I got it there, I had to see the doctor for a prescription and then go to the chemist to collect. - The same would go for any other medication you are on I guess.
> .


If you speak to your British GP nicely he can prescribe up to 3 months prescription medication in advance. Do make yourself aware of regulations about importing prescription medication and other 'drugs' in to Cyprus, particularly painkillers.... just in case you are asked to open your suitcase by customs.

Also, do be aware that there are regulations on the amount of currency and travellers cheques you can bring into Cyprus. I fell foul of this one because I bought in a 
large amount of travellers cheques for a stage payment and didn't declare them at my port of entry. The bank got VERY suspicious and rang my bank in England to confirm I had obtained the money legally!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

BabsM said:


> If you speak to your British GP nicely he can prescribe up to 3 months prescription medication in advance. Do make yourself aware of regulations about importing prescription medication and other 'drugs' in to Cyprus, particularly painkillers.... just in case you are asked to open your suitcase by customs.
> 
> Also, do be aware that there are regulations on the amount of currency and travellers cheques you can bring into Cyprus. I fell foul of this one because I bought in a
> large amount of travellers cheques for a stage payment and didn't declare them at my port of entry. The bank got VERY suspicious and rang my bank in England to confirm I had obtained the money legally!



I didn't know there was a limit on currency you bring in. Any idea how much you can bring in cash?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

teandto said:


> I didn't know there was a limit on currency you bring in. Any idea how much you can bring in cash?


It was £10k CYP when I did it. 

There is a sign in the baggage collection Hall at Larnaca Airport giving the figure.... I vaguely remember noticing the figure had been changed to Euros when I passed but can't remember how much. Sorry


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

teandto said:


> I didn't know there was a limit on currency you bring in. Any idea how much you can bring in cash?


The reason that the banks are cautious about large amounts of cash is that in the past people have laundered money by buying property with cash.
If you want to use large amounts of cash you have to be able to prove that it is legitimate and the proceeds of crime.
Drugs barons used to come in with suitcases full of their ill gotten gains and buy houses to launder the money


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

teandto said:


> With 2 weeks left to go, I've done a few more bits I thought I'd list, which are mainly minor things but could make life easier during the big move. -
> 
> *Take a mortgage holiday* - If you are renting your house out and can do so, take a payment holiday so you skip the month payment when you are moving.
> *TV licence* - I've now cancelled this and was amazed to hear I am getting £60 back as you pay about 5 months in advance apparently!
> ...


It was indeed and i think it is 12k you can bring in at pafos ariport if i remember.I will ask my daughter to check in 4 weeks time unless some one sees it earlier.


----------



## Luce1 (Apr 14, 2009)

This would be great! I'm currently looking in to moving to Cyprus!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

4 days to go!!!!! just 4 days!!!!

Its all a bit surreal now and very strange that this time next week I won't live in the UK anymore. 

I've found its very easy to under-estimate how much stuff you actually own until you have to clear it all out. I've filled one big case and a small case each with clothes (just the summer stuff - the winter stuff is staying here for now) I originally anticipated about 6 boxes but I have more than that already and I still have the computer and related bits and some pots and pans to box up. 

I have one box just with shoes! I have no idea what I'm going to do with the day to day bits like make-up and toiletries so its getting a bit stressful. You can plan and plan as much as you like but I think the last few days will still be mental. 

headless chicken for the next few days I think which I'm not looking forward to it, but hopefully will all be worth it!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

teandto said:


> 4 days to go!!!!! just 4 days!!!!
> 
> Its all a bit surreal now and very strange that this time next week I won't live in the UK anymore.
> 
> ...


Oh I dooooo remember what packing it all up was like! and yes, it was mental!
Good Luck


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

teandto said:


> 4 days to go!!!!! just 4 days!!!!
> 
> Its all a bit surreal now and very strange that this time next week I won't live in the UK anymore.
> 
> ...



Kep updating untill you disconnect computer and reconnect in cy.Dam these diaries are good.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

This is probably the last part to my moving diary as I've now moved and am settled in my new apartment in Cyprus. My internet was just installed this morning!

My freight which I sent using TFA logistics on the same flight as us, all arrived safe and well and un-damaged which was a huge relief. (apart from one box had a small hole through which a cockroach found its way in)

Just a few notes on what we've done since we've been here - 

immigration - you don't need an alien number if you're from Uk/ireland. You can download the forms off the internet or pick them up from the immigration office. there's a bit for your employer to fill in or if you're self employed (like me) a section for that as well. Generally they take the husband as the lead applicant. you need marriage certs, birth certs if you have them, passports, 2 photo's each and the fee which is about €9. you can make an appointment to see them to complete it all and they open at 8am. 

If you are self employed like me you need to register with social insurance, you can only do this if you have some kind of contract or invoice for work. you also to register for tax, but if starting halfway through a tax year (jan-dec)you don't need to do anything until the end of the year, with the paperwork to be submitted by end of jun. If you will earn over 19500€ you will need to pay tax and pay it in advance per quarter. fairly straightforward but you can get an accountant to do it for you if you wish. 

for getting the phone and internet installed, you need to go to Cyta (offices in all main towns) they open at 730. it takes about half hour to do the paperwork. If you are in rented accom you will need to pay a deposit of €150 per line to be connected. connection is another €100 and the line rental is €16 per month. to have internet installed it costs €78 installation and depending on the package, 1meg is €33 per month. (1 meg is fairly quick in cyprus as there is low internet use but you can have up to 4 meg which is €81 per month) Beware though that if you having a line connected to a new property or a 2nd line put in where there is not already a socket, cyta are only obliged to connect you at the box on the property and you need to get a seperate electrician to actually install the line and socket inside the house. (I had a right rant at them about this, as I'd just paid them €100 to be connected). 

one weird thing I've found is bills, I'm used to everything on direct debit but over here it all seems to be done in person. My cyta bill = i have to go the cyta office and pay it to the cashier. My refuse tax (council tax - aprox €88 per year) I have to pay at the town hall along with my electric and water bills.

anyway, bit of an essay there, sorry about that!


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

teandto said:


> This is probably the last part to my moving diary as I've now moved and am settled in my new apartment in Cyprus. My internet was just installed this morning!
> 
> My freight which I sent using TFA logistics on the same flight as us, all arrived safe and well and un-damaged which was a huge relief. (apart from one box had a small hole through which a cockroach found its way in)
> 
> ...



thanks for all the info, its a great help  we will be in sunny paphos in 2weeks and 6days!!


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a container company? We're moving to Oraklini near larnaka in early september. I have had a quote for 6cubic metres in a shared container for about £1200, but now think that I will need more space.
Any suggestions?
Deb


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG i cant believe how time has flown by!! WE move out to Paphos tomorrow!!!! Still got some repacking to do before our flight at 2pm tomorrow! Its been all go go go for the past week!!!
I also got engaged at Lake Como in Italy last week so we are both still on a high from that!!

must dash 
see you soon
Pauline


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

safe flight pauline . gongrats on engagment , new life waiting 
Enjoy take a day at a time things happen slowly but you get there in the end .
Tricia


----------

